# Polaris Ranger help



## CBHunter (May 3, 2016)

I have a 2013 Ranger 800 Crew with 4440 miles. It hasnt sounded right for a while now so I decided to get it checked out by a dealer. They came back saying the transmission is shot and it will cost $3630 including parts and labor. Does this sound reasonable to you guys?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Probably not too bad if they're quoting a new gearcase assembly & labor installed.
Some people rebuild their own, might check google for info.
Examples:
http://www.prcforum.com/forum/24-ranger-technical/60359-2014-800-ranger-trammision-rebuild-info.html

http://www.sxsnation.com/forum/threads/polaris-ranger-transmission-repair-rebuild-guide.735/

For pricing, here's a couple of places that sell the complete OEM gearcase assembly.

$2384.07
http://www.polarispartsmonster.com/...3684116e5b/drive-train-main-gearcase-internal

$2418.90
http://www.cheapcycleparts.com/oemp...684116e5b/drive-train-main-gearcase-internal#

Might call Turner Cycles in Humble & see if they can offer some advice.
http://www.turnercycles.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Man that sucks. You must be hard on you stuff or got a bad tranny from the factory


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

what is "shot"?


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

How does it sound? What does it drive like?
The reason I ask, had a early model bike that sounded horrible but, drove fine. Ended up being the belt got hot and was rubbing on the case. Changed the belt and case, went back to normal.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds like ur getting hosed!


----------



## Aktx (Jan 18, 2017)

No way unless it was never filled with lube. What, specifically, is wrong with it to make it "shot?"

I don't own Polaris but strongly recommend you post up on a Polaris specific forum. Bear in mind that a lot of these so called dealership mechanics can't pour **** outta a boot with the instructions written on the heel. Ask some of the gearheads in the know.


----------

